# On The Brink of Knowing My Type



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi there, 

So, I've been on PerC for a couple months now, and I've definitely learned a couple things. One is that I am definitely an SP temperament. I'm pretty sure I use either TiSe or SeTi. I'm more inclined to say I'm TiSe. I think incredibly quickly on my feet. I work in wildlife rehabilitation, and in my spare time I do technical theatre. I work with microphones, mixing, and audio tech, and am consider adept at these skills. I have a tendency to want to know exactly how things work, but only if I'm interested in them. Like this stuff, my bicycle, etc. I am incredibly impulsive in decision making. I am a kinesthetic and naturalist learner, and my memories involve touch, smell, and sound. I think out loud. I detest planning and organizing in any way shape or form, and am going to start my life as a "professional rolling stone" in less than three weeks--moving from place to place doing wildlife work. I warm up really quickly around people and am friendly and polite, but I also have a defensive shell. I'm picky about people. Once people get past that shell, though, I'm willing to talk just about anything; I don't take criticism personally and I actually enjoy a good conflict. I have very strong convictions, but they are rooted in logic and how things make sense to me. I hate being emotional though I often am. I am known for my skepticism and independence when it comes to romance. I'm confident of my 7w8 enneagram. 

I think I'm more reserved than the average ESTP, but way less reserved than the average ISTP. I act occasionally in plays--not musicals--and I play guitar. I also play hockey, and I'm a tomboy. I have no stage fright and I like going out to cafes or mellow bars with friends but man do I hate frat parties and big crowds. I am quick to break rules if they seem pointless to me. I'm really claustrophobic, though, so I'm not sure if that has anything to do with my personality type. I dislike being told what to do, and am frequently accused of being inattentive. I seriously think I could be ambiverted. 

It would be awesome if you guys wanted to share your thoughts on this.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

You don't have to be a huge chatterbox to be an ESTP. Although I'm a very good conversationalist, I'm not much of a party person and I don't talk ALL THE TIME. Even when I'm in a room with my friends, I stare at my computer/phone for much of the time (not necessarily because I don't like talking, but because I don't have much to say at the moment).

If you're still deciding between ISTP and ESTP, I have a perspective that may shed a little more light.

One of my friends is an ISTP, and because I have a higher order of Fe (Fe is tertiary for ESTPs and inferior for ISTPs) I'm more expressive on average. Except in competitive situations such as videogames, then he's much more expressive. On average though, he won't display much in terms of emotions, whereas I have more animated facial expressions, especially when I laugh; when I laugh I tend to throw my head back entirely and have quite a laugh.


----------

